# A lot of painting...



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We are just about done.
It was a good summer, but hot.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet azz job man! Looks great! What did you put on the exterior?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Arbor Coat on railing
Ben for painted surfaces.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good George!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good George. How many people and how long?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

850 hours, three painters but everyone had turns helping on the wekends.
Scheduling 54 individual owners to paint front doors and change hardware
was the biggest challenge.
It is looking good now.
They are doing garage doors next year.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

George Z said:


> 850 hours, three painters but everyone had turns helping on the wekends.
> Scheduling 54 individual owners to paint front doors and change hardware
> was the biggest challenge.
> It is looking good now.
> They are doing garage doors next year.


, very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work, looks good.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

i painted 78 condo units' front and back doors (156 doors), 2 tones (trim and doors) and scheduling w the homeowners was crazy, I feel ya. Your right between the hardware and communication, I was a bit frazzled myself. Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> and scheduling w the homeowners was crazy,



FTS.

I coudn't do it.

That's a lot of politics and interacting for one door.

We have avoided a couple jobs like that in the past just for that reason.

Everybody always has some different requirement and request than the last person.

Cats getting out. smell getting in.

What a nightmare.

BTW. Awesome name.

Paradigmz with one Z was already taken?


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

George Z said:


> We are just about done.
> It was a good summer, but hot.



Nice gig!

Job security.

Well done.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> FTS.
> 
> I coudn't do it.
> 
> ...



I had the master key too and I live in a College town so, mainly rich college kids who are renters. I taped notes on doors stating what day we would be there (giving a few day head notice) Tried to do all the doors with the homeowners home first before I had to resort the master key invasion technique. 

As for my screen name, I've used one variation or another of "paradigm" for a long time. Guess I just like what the word means. I originally had an email addy of paradigmz with one z; got way to much spam in that email account and started a new one with two z's


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I am not telling my guys this yet,
After what they just completed, this may be a sensitive issue :whistling2:
But I thing we may have an ok chance of getting this.
This back area was used in the Cinderella Man movie.


----------

